# Sticky  Myspace Links....



## Wootness

Does anyone myspace here.?

I have 2 myspaces one for my photography and one for my dogs.

Woot | MySpace.com


----------



## pitbulllover27870

Wootness said:


> Does anyone myspace here.?
> 
> I have 2 myspaces one for my photography and one for my dogs.
> 
> Woot | MySpace.com


i just added u


----------



## Cain714

I sure do,click on the link below.


----------



## RazorBaby88

MySpace.com - Dano - 20 - Male - WHITNEY POINT, New York - www.myspace.com/dan4488


----------



## pitbulllover27870

added you2 cain, oh and heres mine myspace.com/wallabychris


----------



## ericschevy

sure am, 
*www.myspace.com/ericschevy*​


----------



## ericschevy

Cain714 said:


> I sure do,click on the link below.


All I get is an advertisement for myspace IM when I try to add you..


----------



## Roxy_Nie

Me too...

♥WhitNie♥ | MySpace.com


----------



## Elvisfink

I have a myspace I'm just not on it that much.
MySpace.com - Elvisfink - 46 - Male - 714, CALIFORNIA - www.myspace.com/elvisfink


----------



## reddoggy

MySpace.com - jonathan - 25 - Male - PHOENIX, Arizona - www.myspace.com/jonjacobs_reddoggy

yo.


----------



## Coletrain

Just signed up today. Guess I am catching up to the 90's. Probably be another 10+ years before facebook lol

Coletrain97 | MySpace.com


----------



## Roxy_Nie

I don't care for Facebook....Myspace seems to be more fun...LOL


----------



## ericschevy

Facebook sucks. Don't bother..


----------



## Jr.

Joel aka Jr. (|Fuzion Events| 215Allstars.com) | MySpace.com


----------



## timhigh1

hi i have myspace to its myspace.com/timrhigh and if anyone would pls give me advice with my puppy that would be great im a new pitbull owner and all the help i can get would be great thank you very much


----------



## ericschevy

timhigh1 said:


> hi i have myspace to its myspace.com/timrhigh and if anyone would pls give me advice with my puppy that would be great im a new pitbull owner and all the help i can get would be great thank you very much


Start posting what you want to know. This is an awesome community.
You may get some stupid comments but there are plenty of good people here willing to help..


----------



## cane76

My my space is private and for imediate friends and net working,mongo's is for the apbt people.
mongo the pitbull on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

MySpace.com - www.myspace.com/299606714

thats me


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

reddoggy said:


> MySpace.com - jonathan - 25 - Male - PHOENIX, Arizona - www.myspace.com/jonjacobs_reddoggy
> 
> yo.


cant add u... boooo!


----------



## ericschevy

cane76 said:


> My my space is private and for imediate friends and net working,mongo's is for the apbt people.
> mongo the pitbull on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


OMG Keith, your music is bangin!! lol


----------



## cane76

I know right,dig that barney miller bass line[refrence for us folks who experianced from the 80's],lol.


----------



## buzhunter

haha. Good poop. :clap:


----------



## Wootness

wooo everyone add me


----------



## MACCZ_MOMMY

i have one! myspace.com/natyc14


----------



## Track Junkie

Here's mine: MySpace.com - Track Junkie - 26 - Male - Kadena AB, Okinawa - www.myspace.com/404388749


----------



## pitbull learner

Mines not all that great but here it is...so add me..hehehe
Samski (Pitbulls Rule) | MySpace.com


----------



## trutildeath360

YEAH I DO...ANYONE FEEL FREE TO HIT ME UP.......
www.myspace.com/absolution360


----------



## reddoggy

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> cant add u... boooo!


I added you. Not sure why it didnt work for ya, but it's all good in the neighborhood eh!


----------



## Coletrain

reddoggy said:


> I added you. Not sure why it didnt work for ya, but it's all good in the neighborhood eh!


Won't let me add you either without your last name or email addy.


----------



## Drftroadster

Feel free to add me 
Toby | MySpace.com


----------



## Beautynut

*Myspace : Please post your myspace link*

If you would, please post your myspace link.

I'd like to add my friends here before some 'unknown' pit bull group.

Thank you - very much!

Mine isn't much, but here it is:

BeautyNut | MySpace.com


----------



## Roxy_Nie

If I post... your not going to send me porn spam are you....LMAO

myspace.com/roxynie


----------



## smith family kennels

lmao roxy

look up smith family pitbulls you'll find mine


----------



## pitbulllover27870

MySpace.com - chris spence - 20 - Male - ROANOKE RAPIDS - www.myspace.com/wallabychris


----------



## BmoreTrue

MySpace.com - !werD? - 23 - Male - Charm City, MARYLAND - www.myspace.com/macdru

i check myspace like once a month but facebook like 100 times a day (i blame the iphone)


----------



## Beautynut

Thank you - everyone - so much!

I've sent everyone a friend request.

I promise - no spam, porn spam, from me! LOL

That darn iphone! LOL


----------



## Roxy_Nie

No porn spam?


Well darn nevermind then....Joking..LMAO


----------



## PitBullSwagga

MySpace.com - :[sadomasokitten]: - 26 - Female - HOUSTON, Texas - www.myspace.com/pr4ct1c3ch1ld


----------



## Rampage_Cara

MySpace.com - Josh--CEO of EIP! - 24 - Male - Yigo - www.myspace.com/jkstl


----------



## jsgixxer

MySpace.com - www.myspace.com/197444710


----------



## xx69felicax

MySpace.com - www.myspace.com/3801057


----------



## American_Pit13

My link is in my Sig


----------



## Beautynut

Awesome, everyone.
Thank you!


----------



## pitbullgirl22

I suck at this computer stuff so I don't know how to do a link.


----------



## Nizmo

MySpace.com - Trevor Deming - 19 - Male - P TOWN, Oregon - www.myspace.com/yzmoto357


----------



## cass0407

*Cassie* (Cassie Reynolds) | MySpace.com


----------



## SpookyG

MySpace.com - peach-O's - 99 - Female - hole-n-the-wall, Texas - www.myspace.com/rachalnadine13


----------



## StaffyDaddy

O.Z. - NEW TRACC UP! HOLLA @ ME 6822341044!!! on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## SpookyG

who is that?


----------



## StaffyDaddy

SpookyG said:


> for real? are you a musician Staffy?


yessssir

those songs on there range from 4/07 to 12/08 and one from a month or so ago...

But i do more production than what i do lyrically.


----------



## SpookyG

thats awesome. i know a handfull of hood rappers, and of course my sister and i and her boyfriend are musicians also, but mostly industrial- whish isn't far off from rap- same formulas, different style. but ours runs closer to rap cuz we are real bass heavy.

this is a project all 3 of us worked on
[[email protected]] at Vampirefreaks.com [Premium Member] [ industrial music profile ]

and this is me and my sisters solo project, we just started
::[what PLAGUES you]:: at Vampirefreaks.com [ industrial music profile ]


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

MySpace.com - Indigo Bully Conn.. INDIGO X TUA BABIES ARE HERE ! - 23 - Female - middleburg, Florida - www.myspace.com/shanawak

Oz I need some good shiz for my Myspace. I'm over this song I have on it now. I know it's time to update it... it just took me about 8 hours to perfect this darn site to where it is now. I'm dreading it... lol


----------



## BmoreTrue

MySpace.com - !werD? - 23 - Male - Charm City, MARYLAND - www.myspace.com/macdru


----------



## Schmitty

Nehmen Sie Leben zu ernstlich nicht (Casey Schmit) | MySpace.com


----------



## Trapboi103

MY MUSIC PAGE LINK

http://www.myspace.com/trapboibyrd3r

MY OTHER MYSPACE

MySpace.com - www.myspace.com/69533603


----------



## Krissy

myspace.com/ayycabron


----------



## PitBullHappenings

Eric | MySpace


----------



## TacoFlavoredKisses

MySpace - www.myspace.com/17554254

I was young when I made that link.


----------



## PBN

MySpace - www.myspace.com/28568151


----------



## pitbulllover27870

my music myspace myspace.com/chrisspencefool


----------



## Boostedzc

http://www.myspace.com/michaelspage


----------



## gxkon

i got like 10 myspace accounts all i do is come here and play mobsters on myspace


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

mobsters is stealing my life...


----------



## gxkon

lol mine to if yall want to mob up that plays myspace.com/gxkon


----------



## meganc66

im a tad bit llaaatee as usual:

megan's myspaaace


----------



## sloenuf

myspace.com/sloenuf


----------



## SirShaun

MySpace - Ima Die a King - 21 - Male - ORANGE, Virginia - myspace.com/sirshaun


----------



## aimee235

MySpace - www.myspace.com/9101672


----------



## CallieBum73

Living Dread Girl/Bassist4 Three Sided Story on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Boostedzc

myspace.com/michaelspage


----------



## wvmom09

MySpace - ?Îzãh§ Mômmÿ? - 19 - Female - Bluefield, West Virginia - myspace.com/izahsmommy


----------



## SnoopsMomma

www.myspace.com\karena2001


----------



## FoulPhil

Phil on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Black Rabbit

I have a myspace too it was from the tattoo shop I owned last year. We have picks of us, our tattoos, our dogs, our cats and our three bearded dragons. Hit us up to be friends I'd love to have some GP friends on myspace. Tell me what you think of our art.
myspace.com/lqdarttattoo


----------



## Wac137

MySpace - www.myspace.com/41860802


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

Aubrey Lee (???????Ð?????? ? ½ BMW) on Myspace


----------



## angelbaby

people still have myspace? Wattttt lollololol


----------

